# FA isnt it about time we changed it



## AlbertaBloke (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been an FA all my life and proud of it. I Love BBW's and SSBBW's your are the perfect women so feminine and sexy just as a women should be.

However am I the only one that hates the FA term. You see to me it kind of goes against everything we are working towards. Fat Admirer yes it is a total correct term howerver I hate the word fat in the title. BBW Big Beautiful Women sounds nice and not derogatory. 

For example I was chatting to someone in a bar recently and a BBW walked in. He made an unfunny joke I promptly made him feel like an idiot after he apologised he then asked me to explain size acceptance which I did I just found it difficult when it came to the FA term. As it just doesnt sound nice.

Hopefuly that makes sense so I thought we should put it to a vote and see if we have any wiggle room here.

I know it strange for a new poster to come on with a rant however I have been a fan of dimensions for as long as the site has been going. But I have always been a bit shy about posting.

Cheers all
Matt
Ontario, Canada


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

The term FA is nowhere near as good as the term BBW, but unfortunately that's all we have. There have been many suggestions over the years, but nothing that was substantially better. I wish it weren't so, but it is.


----------



## musicman (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt, if you think there is something wrong with the word "fat", then you are buying into the fat-haters' agenda. You are letting them assign a negative meaning to an otherwise neutral word. "Fat" is no more inherently negative than "tall", "short", or "thin". The reason that the word "fat" is in the names of fat acceptance organizations like NAAFA is to neutralize it, to reclaim it for what it really is: a simple adjective, rather than a moral judgment. That may sound like a simple thing, but it's a major part of fat acceptance. I would urge all fat people and FAs to use the word proudly. If we let our enemies define our bodies and our desires as negative, we have already lost the war.

As to the term "Fat Admirer", I don't understand why you felt you needed to say it to a total stranger, if it makes you uncomfortable. I would just say "guys who like fat girls" or something like that. If you act like there's something wrong with it, then again, you're helping the enemy. Would you hesitate to say "guys who like blondes", or "guys who like tall girls"? There's no reason to treat FAs any differently.

Lastly, I assume you realize that no one person or organization has the power to unilaterally change the term "Fat Admirer", even if we want to. You are free to invent any other words to describe yourself, but don't expect the outcome of this poll to change anything.

Congratulations on your first post. I'm not trying to slap you down. I just wanted to point out a few things.


----------



## AlbertaBloke (Apr 12, 2012)

musicman said:


> Matt, if you think there is something wrong with the word "fat", then you are buying into the fat-haters' agenda. You are letting them assign a negative meaning to an otherwise neutral word. "Fat" is no more inherently negative than "tall", "short", or "thin". The reason that the word "fat" is in the names of fat acceptance organizations like NAAFA is to neutralize it, to reclaim it for what it really is: a simple adjective, rather than a moral judgment.



I don't think there is anything wrong with the word Fat it is an adjective and yes NAAFA is doing a lot to promote it in the same context as Short etc which is fine but currently in this world at this present moment in time it is used as a negative comment hense my view on it.



musicman said:


> As to the term "Fat Admirer", I don't understand why you felt you needed to say it to a total stranger, if it makes you uncomfortable.



It doesnt make me uncomfortable but to an educated idiot I have always responded that I like big girls as apposed to fat girls as I have found that big works more in our favor



musicman said:


> Lastly, I assume you realize that no one person or organization has the power to unilaterally change the term "Fat Admirer", even if we want to. You are free to invent any other words to describe yourself, but don't expect the outcome of this poll to change anything.



Oh there i was thinking this poll was going change everything. Of course I realize this poll will do very little but I was hoping to spark a debate to see if other people felt the same as me or I was a minority



musicman said:


> Congratulations on your first post. I'm not trying to slap you down. I just wanted to point out a few things.



Thank you, feel free to point out as many things as you like. That is the beauty of the internet people are able to exchange ideas and views. 
While they may not be the same views as your own everyone has the right to their own beliefs and that is what makes the human race interesting.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 12, 2012)

Call yourself a "BA" then. 




What's a "BA" you ask?





Why, a Bodaciousness Admirer, of course.


------

Honestly, "FA" and "FFA" might not be the best term, but it's useful to those who are in on the size acceptance thing. Otherwise you can just say "guy who likes big chicks" because people outside of the SA community will understand that instantly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 12, 2012)

I own my 'fat'.

It's not a bad word when you do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with Surly on this one. Nothing bad about fat just the morons who use it hatefully.

'Bodacious' --I loathe the word when used to describe fat women. It's not a new word and has been applied to all beautiful or hot things, not just women and I personally don't need any additional words assigned to me denoting my size. 

No one needs to use ANY of the lingo. It's not required. It's easier here to use initials or a lingo to save time/typing but you can easily say, I like big/fat/curvy/heavy/whatever you're comfortable with, women.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Should it be changed...maybe but to what my friends call me a chubby chaser I dont think that is a good term. Good question not sure if I have a good answer for it though


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the term. FA is ok... like many words fat is not a " bad" word depending on the use of it or the tone taken while using it... with so many bigger more important struggles to face i wont even use tge word FA I'll just call ya by name instead


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 14, 2012)

It's quite simple. "<person> who likes fat <persons>." Put in whatever genders or lack thereof you wish. Anything else is over-complicating matters. Well, except for maybe identifying as feedist.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2012)

1. These labels describe, not define, and the sooner people understand that the better. I don't see why there has to be any more baggage for it than that it's shorthand for "person who likes fat persons".

2. We don't exactly have a claim on the terms being used. Dimensions isn't a policy-making group that can mandate fat acceptance terms. The abbreviations came about years ago to save space in personal ads (when more letters cost more money) and have just stuck ever since.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2012)

The only problem I think is with it is how it's also used to describe feeders. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but non-FAs kinda see feedism (or feederism, whichever is the actual term) as a destructive process, so they'll think that ALL FAs are feeders by extension.


----------



## MrRabbit (Apr 15, 2012)

I am also not very fond of the term "Fat Admirer" because it contains too much objectification for my liking. It reduces me to "admiring fat" and our partners to "fat that is being admired". I prefer to use "BBW lover", because it better describes what it is about: loving a person who is a BBW.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2012)

MrRabbit said:


> I am also not very fond of the term "Fat Admirer" because it contains too much objectification for my liking. It reduces me to "admiring fat" and our partners to "fat that is being admired". I prefer to use "BBW lover", because it better describes what it is about: loving a person who is a BBW.



But that excludes that women that enjoy a large partner. Plus in all honesty, BBW is subjective as well. I see a lot of men and women and while they may be big, I sure don't find them beautiful or handsome. Haha.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> 1. These labels describe, not define, and the sooner people understand that the better. I don't see why there has to be any more baggage for it than that it's shorthand for "person who likes fat persons".
> 
> 2. We don't exactly have a claim on the terms being used. Dimensions isn't a policy-making group that can mandate fat acceptance terms. The abbreviations came about years ago to save space in personal ads (when more letters cost more money) and have just stuck ever since.



This. Honestly, How many people actually refer themselves as FAs in public? FA for me is almost exclusively online jargon I use on forums. In public I just say a "Guy that likes fat women" period.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep. "FA" is handy shorthand in writing online. In RL, most people don't use or understand it.

I just say "I'm into cute fat chicks", or something like that.

It's not a union, you don't have to carry a card, and it's ok to use whatever term you're comfortable with to describe yourself.


----------



## Nordiques (Apr 16, 2012)

I use it on this forum for clarity. I don't use it outside the boards, and quite honestly, I wouldn't use any other acronym or name outside the boards. We're all more than labels, but in the context of discussing broad topics that apply to many of us, it's convenient to have FA to use for shorthand.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 17, 2012)

As I had posted earlier, I am calling myself a fat-positive lover now. I feel that is a bit clearer.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Rabbit. The term FA to me does feel like a statement that "I am admiring fat" and not the person. Amoung this community, we all know what it means, so it is "ok" to describe our preferences, but I never use that term in public. I prefer to say "I love heavy women" or "I love BBW's."


----------

